
Welcome to Linux Journal 2.0 - UtahDave
http://linuxjournal.com/content/happy-new-year-linux-journal-alive
======
NickHoff
Proud to be a paid user of PIA. It's a privacy-protecting just-works VPN with
plenty of endpoints, nice chrome plugin, and Android app that does what it
says. Thanks for your support of Linux Journal.

~~~
craftyguy
Why does their web page heavily use services from Google, specifically for
tracking users (e.g. google analytics)?

That doesn't come across as "privacy-protecting" at all to me.

------
mintplant
Where is Private Internet Access getting all this money from? They're taking
over projects in the FOSS community left and right. It honestly makes me even
more suspicious that they're a front/honeypot for someone who wants to keep
tabs on 'hacker' types.

~~~
mox1
I don't think they release any numbers, but they have to be one of the most
popular VPN subscription services available.

~~~
platinumrad
They seem to be the choice of everyone I know who is privacy-conscious enough
to use a paid VPN but doesn't care enough to shop around and do in-depth
comparisons.

~~~
mmjaa
Well then, lets hear it.. where do the hoipoilloi boil their fish?

------
reuven
I'm a long time Linux Journal columnist, and I'm equal parts delighted and
surprised by this news.

Thanks to PIA and Carlie for the work that went into this deal.

------
mindcrime
I've been reading LJ for a long time, although I was never a subscriber. I'm
happy to hear this, and I'm going to sign up for a subscription or something
shortly. But I am curious about something: what's different for LJ, versus the
other Linux magazines I see on the news-stand at B&N, which seem to be doing
OK? I'm thinking of Linux Format, Linux Pro, Admin, etc? They seem to show up
regularly month after month, with bundled DVDs of new releases, etc.

But LJ seemed to have disappeared from the magazine rack even before recent
events. So what's the deal? Is it a distribution problem, or ???

~~~
fao_
Linux Format actually had a mass walkout of their editing staff a year or two
back, they started Linux Voice.

~~~
616c
Had no idea! Will take more stock of LV and research what happened there.

------
arca_vorago
Don't forget linux journal readers were flagged by the NSA for extra
surveillance.

~~~
sedachv
Source: [https://www.techspot.com/news/57316-nsa-classifies-linux-
jou...](https://www.techspot.com/news/57316-nsa-classifies-linux-journal-
readers-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists.html)

------
sgt
Saved by the readers. This is great news. Maybe they should also find
additional funding via something like Patreon or even a Kickstarter campaign?

~~~
pjmlp
I was a Linux Journal subscriber during the mid-90's until around 2005.

It was a great magazine and one of the few ones with good technical content
related to UNIX like OSes.

Lately there was little difference to the pile of Linux Something magazines
that are still being printed, or blogs and technical journals scattered around
the Web.

So it remains to be seen if the 2.0 changes will be enough to save it. We
already lost DDJ and The C/C++ Users Journal.

~~~
boudewijnrempt
I started reading it... With issue 4 or so. It introduced me to Qt, which is
why I have bread and a roof and so on right now. But around 2008 or so, it
went so very, very boring and around that time, or a bit later, digital-only.
I stopped reading it.

------
wildbill
I'm a long time LJ columnist too, and this news makes me all kinds of happy in
my heart. There's a freenode IRC channel where there's bunch of chatter going
on about the resurrection - #linuxjournal - feel free to jump in and chat with
staff there!

------
nerflad
Speaking of PIA, I've noticed I get a 403 from Hacker News if I try to connect
from my usual endpoint. Does HN have a no-VPN policy? Or they just block
abusive domains?

------
ktpsns
I love the idea to put an IRC chat below the page for more lively comments.
Here, it seems to come next to Disqus comments but it could also be a
replacement.

~~~
_sdegutis
I've toyed with putting WebSocket-based live chat boxes on pages with various
types of more traditional dynamic content (like an imgur clone) because I
don't think we've exhausted all the interesting ways that people can interact
in real time on the internet, but in practice there's always the problem that
there are a very dense super active times and then tons of large super dead
times, and it gives way to a group of people with shared interest that wants
to turn into a live community but just can't and after a few days of checking
in often for other people, they just get back on with their lives and abandon
the thing.

~~~
ktpsns
I think that's the reason why blogs without comment function gain ground. On
the one hand static blog generators are practical, but they also are a
confession that not every blog has a lively community.

------
ausjke
i just spent some time on their irc, it really should create a quick forum to
collect ideas from interested parties, proud to be a long time subscriber here
but I have to admit I rarely read its PDFs these days, linux journal needs to
reform itself to become something major.

------
r3bl
As far as donations are concerned, there's not a company I'm more proud of
being a paid user of than I am of being a PIA customer.

Out of a sea of "private, no logs" VPN services, PIA donations to the projects
that you might also be interested in makes them really stand out. That
(together with Ubuntu support) made all the difference when I was pursing a
VPN provider.

~~~
bogomipz
>"Out of a sea of "private, no logs" VPN services, ..."

Has this ever been verified in any way?

~~~
jlgaddis
Honest question: Short of root-level access to the entirety of their
infrastructure, how would you verify it?

I work for an ISP and have toyed with the idea of offering a "private, no
logs" VPN service. As someone running such a service, what would it take to
convince you that I _wasn 't_ logging information that could be used to
identify you?

(Obviously, there would be logs of _some_ stuff -- just not the kind of things
that would allow you to be individually or personally identified.)

~~~
toyg
Get a reputable auditor to vouch for you, by giving them access to your
infrastructure for a while. Of course it’s not foolproof (you could change
everything the minute he leaves) but it’s the best you can do. Bonus points
for making it a yearly event.

